# Sure is quiet in here!



## NightKnight

The OT forum sure is quiet! You guys know that you can post ANYTHING here (within the rules of course).


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Maybe we need a... Last post wins thread? "First prize a CAR!"


----------



## NightKnight

slingshot_sniper said:


> Maybe we need a... Last post wins thread? "First prize a CAR!"


You donating the car?


----------



## slingshot_sniper

NightKnight said:


> Maybe we need a... Last post wins thread? "First prize a CAR!"


You donating the car?








[/quote]
Cast or pressed steel?


----------



## spanky

are we there yet?


----------



## NightKnight

Pressed, of course!


----------



## spanky

made a PFS today,will post some pics tomorrow when varnish has dried.


----------



## NightKnight

Well, PFS is soooooo in style right now.....


----------



## NightKnight

You might even say that PFS is the new black....


----------



## justplainduke

Ok, last week I discovered a pinched nerve in my shoulder. It's really bad trust me!
Soooo, no work last week means no extra money for slingshot stuff, pulled shoulder means no shooting and no building








Lame!!!
But I do have a fat prescription for pain killers and muscle relaxers. 
Here is a pic of me and my best friend, he's pretty good at making me feel better.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Well thank the Lord for contact lenses..prescription glasses are pants and always slide down my nose,ex Boxers here will know what I'm on about..come Sunday I'l be happy and be able to see correctly again


----------



## slingshot_sniper

justplainduke said:


> Ok, last week I discovered a pinched nerve in my shoulder. It's really bad trust me!
> Soooo, no work last week means no extra money for slingshot stuff, pulled shoulder means no shooting and no building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lame!!!
> But I do have a fat prescription for pain killers and muscle relaxers.
> Here is a pic of me and my best friend, he's pretty good at making me feel better.


That is a awesome pic,proves your best friend is better than most of the human kind..kudos!


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Like here I give him sunshine he gives me joy


----------



## justplainduke

slingshot_sniper said:


> Like here I give him sunshine he gives me joy


Great photo!


----------



## tubeman

This is my new hat. I tell gullable people I am a Scottish Laird and own vast tracts of land in the Scottish Highlands.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

That's some fine friends of the animal kingdom, and a very fine hat; I'm thinking of getting a bowler, as my current hat is starting to suffer. I think it might have only a couple of seasons left.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

Wow! I've never done that with a picture before, I just dragged and dropped ... blimey!


----------



## justplainduke

Yup,bowlers are awesome! Don't skimp though.
I have a Christies of London black bowler and it has lasted more than 10 years even in this wet Seattle weather.


----------



## Xidoo

Hats?? Sombreros?? Oh, I got mine...









*Pachuco Sobrero pa ir a ver a las chavitas... Orale vato!*


----------



## justplainduke

Xidoo said:


> Hats?? Sombreros?? Oh, I got mine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pachuco Sobrero pa ir a ver a las chavitas... Orale vato!*


Oh man, I would love to have one of those!!!! Awesome!


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Lol the MOAH mother of all hats that one,great hat









Here's my summer hat its a light weight boonie hat,I must get a better one though as its not that water proof


----------



## spanky

hi mate
Ive got a Tilley hat-It is water proof and guaranteed for life.They are not cheap but worth every penny.
Check em out buddy


----------



## spanky

tubeman said:


> This is my new hat. I tell gullable people I am a Scottish Laird and own vast tracts of land in the Scottish Highlands.


how many acres you got?

see you later
G ullable


----------



## tubeman

Don't know how many I own, but I know what 2 acres are. A kick in the *****


----------



## spanky

Hey Gordon
That hat looks like the one Peter Sellers had in the Pink panther.Have you got a liscence for that Minkey.


----------



## spanky

Love those old sellers movies-Inspector cluesaux.


----------



## spanky

Taking the pfs to Hogans Casting next friday,Thanks for the timber gordon.
Going to mirror polish it when i get it,Got a polishing kit from when i used to polish engine casings on me motor bikes.
Should look cool.


----------



## NightKnight

spanky said:


> Have you got a liscence for that Minkey.


That movie is the greatest!
"I am a musician and the monkey is a businessman. He doesn't tell me what to play, and I don't tell him what to do with his money."


----------



## mckee

Xidoo said:


> Hats?? Sombreros?? Oh, I got mine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pachuco Sobrero pa ir a ver a las chavitas... Orale vato!*


thats a awsome hat!


----------



## mckee

just watched pritty awseome


----------



## NightKnight

"the uploader has not made this video available in your country."


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

Viva la Sombrero! And Sniper, couldn't you just add your own wax? And i'd reccommend Tilley's too. ... I'm keeping my eye open, for the best and most affordable, Bowler, or Derby.


----------



## NaturalFork

If you want to talk about quiet my pistol crossbow forum is dead. I guess nobody is as into them as I am.

http://pistolcrossbow.forumotion.com/


----------



## NightKnight

NaturalFork said:


> If you want to talk about quiet my pistol crossbow forum is dead. I guess nobody is as into them as I am.
> 
> http://pistolcrossbow.forumotion.com/


I registered the other day!


----------



## NaturalFork

NightKnight said:


> If you want to talk about quiet my pistol crossbow forum is dead. I guess nobody is as into them as I am.
> 
> http://pistolcrossbow.forumotion.com/


I registered the other day!








[/quote]

And I appreciate it!!! You have no idea.


----------



## NightKnight




----------



## justplainduke

I thought that I would publicly toast the beautiful woman who has supported my "odd" hobby of slingshot shooting, collecting and making for the past 24 years. She has never had an interest in shooting but she has bought many slingshots for me, and given me artistic input on the ones that I build. I'm a lucky man!


----------



## tubeman

NaturalFork said:


> If you want to talk about quiet my pistol crossbow forum is dead. I guess nobody is as into them as I am.
> 
> http://pistolcrossbow.forumotion.com/


I registered the other day!








[/quote]

And I appreciate it!!! You have no idea.
[/quote]
I am also a member, but when I say I have forgotten my password it does not recognize my email addy ?


----------

